# Diesel Prices



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Saw unleaded for $3.65 today...made me wonder if diesel has dropped below $4 a gallon anywhere in the US.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Saw unleaded for $3.65 today...made me wonder if diesel has dropped below $4 a gallon anywhere in the US.


That has to be without fuel tax in Or.

Exit 77 on I 80 in illinois has diesel for 3.87 and that is for anyone..

I have been buying for 3.89 in Indiana the last two weeks.

Still up in the 4.30 range in Colo, but a few have it for 4.19 on the front range..

Look up Flying J and then go to diesel prices.. You can see the various costs around the country.. Pretty cool site.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Saw unleaded for $3.65 today...made me wonder if diesel has dropped below $4 a gallon anywhere in the US.


That has to be without fuel tax in Or.

Exit 77 on I 80 in illinois has diesel for 3.87 and that is for anyone..

I have been buying for 3.89 in Indiana the last two weeks.

Still up in the 4.30 range in Colo, but a few have it for 4.19 on the front range..

Look up Flying J and then go to diesel prices.. You can see the various costs around the country.. Pretty cool site.

Carey
[/quote]

Think you read that wrong...the $3.65 was for normal unleaded...not diesel.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Saw unleaded for $3.65 today...made me wonder if diesel has dropped below $4 a gallon anywhere in the US.


That has to be without fuel tax in Or.

Exit 77 on I 80 in illinois has diesel for 3.87 and that is for anyone..

I have been buying for 3.89 in Indiana the last two weeks.

Still up in the 4.30 range in Colo, but a few have it for 4.19 on the front range..

Look up Flying J and then go to diesel prices.. You can see the various costs around the country.. Pretty cool site.

Carey
[/quote]

Think you read that wrong...the $3.65 was for normal unleaded...not diesel.
[/quote]

Guess I better go to bed.. lol

I have seen 3.69 in many states for gas.. Thats about the cheapest Ive seen lately.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm still seeing $3.95 for regular and $4.29 for diesel around here...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It was 4.29 this morning in MI. I'm hopoing for lower before I have to fill up again.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Saw 4.15 8 mi south of my house, makes me wonder why the BP and Sunoco 1 mi from my house are still 4.69.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Regular unleaded is 3.33 here. Not sure on diesel, since I dont have to buy it. yet!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Regular gas is $3.42 here and I saw diesel for $4.09 yesterday. I'm hoping it'll fall below the $3.99 mark before tomorrow before I fill up for our next trip. I know there's not too much difference to my wallet from $4.09 to $3.99 but it makes me feel better.

Brad


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

4.02 last night .... still a long way to go though!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I still have a 4 week old tank of $4.89 BP diesel in my truck. filled up after the last trip and before the baby was born and it never gets driven unless towing. The next fill up might be .80 less. NICE !! coarse, this time last year we were paying $2.49.....


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

On our way to Raleigh, NC and back this past weekend, the best price I saw for diesel was $4.09 at Love's in Marion, NC.

I used gasbuddy.com and found unleaded regular for $3.45 in Mocksville whereas it was $3.67 where we live and if we had just stopped for fuel without any planning, we would have likely paid $3.75 for it, maybe more.

I checked last night and diesel around here is available from $4.19 to $4.50 a gallon. I'm a bit suspicious about the $4.19 as the next lowest price is $4.34...believe I'll call before driving there to fill up.

Hope it keeps on coming down. When I bought the diesel 18 months ago, fuel was still under $3 a gallon.


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

In southern MN, Fleet Farm in Owatonna - filled up on Sunday afternoon for $3.929! Most other places around here are still around 4.05 to 4.09 range, but many up in the Twin Cities around 3.89 to 3.99.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I still have a 4 week old tank of $4.89 BP diesel in my truck. filled up after the last trip and before the baby was born and it never gets driven unless towing. The next fill up might be .80 less. NICE !! coarse, this time last year we were paying $2.49.....


....at $2.49 it is almost like they are giving it away. Having just moved to the F-350...I've only seen prices fall. So you can all thank me for that.









...I also have the same affect on stocks....buy high, sell low.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....at $2.49 it is almost like they are giving it away. Having just moved to the F-350...I've only seen prices fall. So you can all thank me for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, for the Diesel fuel, I thank you!!!









Now, you can sell your stocks so mine can recover...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Now, you can sell your stocks so mine can recover...


that would do it. I sell low...then it recovers in a day or so.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Here in coastal Florida we are still being hit by $4.79 per gallon diesel!!! Now this tropical storm fay will keep the prices high most likely.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

$4.25 or $4.49 Diesel







/ Unl $3.65


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Lowest I have seen in my area is $4.45. I am looking forward to it continuing to go down.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone use AAA to check fuel prices. They have a service that covers all states by city and fuel type. I check frequently and see price differences in California from high to low of more than a $1.00. Unfortunately, it could take a tank of fuel to get to the lowest priced stations. The last time I filled I got it for $4.37. That was close to $.40 cents less than the station around the corner. I probably saved $8.00 on the fill. Unfortunately I probably used $7.95 in fuel going to and coming from the station.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

One more thing, if you have access to a lap top and Internet connection, you could probably save quite a bit when checking prices before you fill.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I paid $4.49 for diesel in San Diego this last weekend but it's been dropping pretty quick. I long to see it under $4. I bought the truck about a month ago and diesel has dropped over $0.50/gal since I have owned the truck!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

$3.62 for regular unleaded at the cheapest place in Peoria, IL. (Cheapest diesel is $4.19)

$3.59 in Champaign, IL (Univ. of Illinois town) (Cheapest diesel is $4.09)

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's what the sign looked like here on post this morning:

Regular: 3.89
Mid Grade: 4.05
Diesel: 3.99!!!

Too bad I filled up last week at $4.39.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Airboss said:


> Here's what the sign looked like here on post this morning:
> 
> Regular: 3.89
> Mid Grade: 4.05
> ...


Wow, diesel being cheaper than mid grade? Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Here's what the sign looked like here on post this morning:
> 
> Regular: 3.89
> Mid Grade: 4.05
> ...


WOW....I would love to see that shift in price up here in Oregon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, you can sell your stocks so mine can recover...


that would do it. I sell low...then it recovers in a day or so.
[/quote]

Hey wait a minute!
All this time I've been thinking it's me!

<whew!>... I feel much better now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Diesil is 3.91 here at flying J in Phoenix


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here in Central Florida, diesel seems to always be $1.00 higher than regular unleaded. Regular unleaded is $3.659 and diesel is $4.659.

Whatever happened to the seasonal reduction in diesel cost? In years past after the snow melted the cost of diesel came down. Not this year.

I was talking with my SIL in Connecticut today. She said they have calculated that it will cost them $5,000.00 to heat their 2,200 SF home next winter.

I hope BIG OIL chokes on their profits.

Dan


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3LEES said:


> I was talking with my SIL in Connecticut today. She said they have calculated that it will cost them $5,000.00 to heat their 2,200 SF home next winter.


Is she using heating oil? Thats just insane !! last winter we spent about $2150 during the winter months heating 5400 SF on natural gas. I though that was bad! This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Is she using heating oil? Thats just insane !! last winter we spent about $2150 during the winter months heating 5400 SF on natural gas. I though that was bad! This is getting out of hand.


Good lord that is a big house you have there. Something like that in San Diego would be $2mil+ in an Ok neighborhood.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> Is she using heating oil? Thats just insane !! last winter we spent about $2150 during the winter months heating 5400 SF on natural gas. I though that was bad! This is getting out of hand.


Good lord that is a big house you have there. Something like that in San Diego would be $2mil+ in an Ok neighborhood.
[/quote]
too much to maintain.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I was talking with my SIL in Connecticut today. She said they have calculated that it will cost them $5,000.00 to heat their 2,200 SF home next winter.


Is she using heating oil? Thats just insane !! last winter we spent about $2150 during the winter months heating 5400 SF on natural gas. I though that was bad! This is getting out of hand.
[/quote]

Wow...we have 4400sf and I thought our home was big...


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well we went to the Cardinal game last night and just south of St. Louis fuel was $3.95 for diesel. Where I live its still over $4 but unleaded is $3.33


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Saw $3.65 regular / $4.15 diesel this morning. it will get below $4 just in time to raise again for the winter heating season.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm glad that it has come down, going out next weekend. Our last trip to the Lake Placid NY area, was a little expensive. paid as much as $5.15/gal for diesel! YIKES


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just saw $4.35 here....getting close to the sub $4 mark.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got home. Local Flying J has diesel at $4.10 today.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just found it at $3.90 down the road....1/2 mile away it is 4.30???

I don't understand!!!!

Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here, in Ellijay, GA, even though I don't have my rig, anymore, I'm celebrating the fact that the cheapest diesel is $3.99 (as high as $4.59 in same area) at Murphy USA at Walmart, and GAS is $3.53!!







Now, if it just keeps coming down, we'll all celebrate!!
Darlene


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

AAA report on diesel prices for August 20. All California
*Chevron *

Los Angeles high $4.999
Los Angeles low $4.199

Needles $5.399

Van Nuys $4.599 Just around the corner

Victorville $4.159

*Mobile *

Canoga Park $3.999 This one is about 10 miles from the house. Let's see, $.60 times 38 gals. Hmmmmmm.

Van Nuys $5.479 August 18. What a difference a day (or two) makes.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got fuel for a short Labor day trip. In Keokuk, IA it was $4.14, over the boarder in NE Missouri it was $4.01. Gas is $3.44. Also had a propane tank filled. Propane was $3.20/gal. My daughter has a 250 gal pig for heating so can imagine her heating bill this winter! Every one have fun this Labor Day weekend. I have to work Saturday 3-11 but will be camping close by so will just drive over to work and the back that night.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Diesel is $3.79 @ Marathon Christiansburg Va.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tyvekcat said:


> Diesel is $3.79 @ Marathon Christiansburg Va.


WOW....I can only hope that works it way to the West Coast.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Diesel is $3.79 @ Marathon Christiansburg Va.


WOW....I can only hope that works it way to the West Coast.
[/quote]
I saw 4.18 in Mi this morning. 1/4 tank left.... how low can I get it?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tyvekcat said:


> Diesel is $3.79 @ Marathon Christiansburg Va.


Was this straight diesel or a Bio-Mix?


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultra low sulfur diesel, Road diesel, 45 cetane. 
I filled up last thursday. won't last, with a Hurricane headed into the gulf.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, Good news, Diesel is $3.99 at the truck stop near Hubbard, OH. Worth the drive to get it??


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

goin up!!!!!! was $4.15 this morning. tonight, it's now $4.20. eastern pa.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Abilene HEB and local Skinny's convenience stores......$3.99 today.

Mark


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

Los Angeles high $4.999
Los Angeles low $4.199

Needles $5.399

Van Nuys $4.599 Just around the corner

Victorville $4.159

*Mobile *

Canoga Park $3.999 This one is about 10 miles from the house. Let's see, $.60 times 38 gals. Hmmmmmm.

Van Nuys $5.479 August 18. What a difference a day (or two) makes.

End Quote:

Wow... hard to believe we're even close up here in BC, our price per US gallon is at $ 4.83 low to high of 5.03. We'll be passing through Needles in a couple months... hope it's lower by then!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Here in SW Oklahoma, Love's convenience store is 3.94. Unleaded is at 3.59


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

OBcanOB said:


> Quote:
> 
> Los Angeles high $4.999
> Los Angeles low $4.199
> ...


According to AAA, one Chevron station is selling Diesel for $4.599 as of today, August, 28. If you have Internet access try to check prices before you get to your destination. You'll still need a GPS system to find the stations since often they are off the main highway.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Seen Unleaded for 3.44 in Omaha.

Cheapest diesel I have seen was 3.78 at mm 75 on I80 in Illinois.

Indiana, 3.89-3.99

Mo. 3.85-3.95

I bet it goes up soon, and if damage is done from the Hurricane, I bet we see 6 bucks or better within weeks.

Carey


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Back in mid-July we bought #2 diesel for $3.66 at a truck stop near Marshall, MI Last week I saw ULSD for $3.79 in Waterford, MI but this week that price was gone. I filled up at $4.14 yesterday. I gotta think that diesel under $4 may be happening soon before it (and gasoline) takes another buck-a-gallon hike.









Bill


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

South of Richmond Va I saw diesel advertized for $3.99 a gallon on Tuesday.

I filled up the gasser this morning at $3.39 a gallon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh YEA!!!

Needed to fill up this morning as we're heading out for the PNW Fall Rally....and I was able to get diesel for $3.99!!!

Now, I know that is still expensive, but when I bought the TV a month ago it was $4.89 a gallon. Following that logic, I expect it to be 2.99 a gallon by Halloween.









Oh...for the guys in the area, it is $3.99 at the 76 station at Greenburg and Cascade (by Washington Square)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I saw $4.25 a gallon for diesel this morning and paid $3.69 for regular a couple of days ago...
I guess it's getting better, but it's not coming down fast enough for us around here


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WELL WE MADE IT.

Saw it last night for $3.99 and reg unleaded was $3.31. Also for those in the area it was at the Valero station on Rt. 31 southbound sid ein Clinton Twp.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh YEA!!!
> 
> Needed to fill up this morning as we're heading out for the PNW Fall Rally....and I was able to get diesel for $3.99!!!
> 
> ...


Jim, if my memory serves me, often it doesn't, I thought you said something about the market dropping after you bought stock. Maybe this is a trend. If so, and you don't mind, let me know when you're buying stock again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Jim, if my memory serves me, often it doesn't, I thought you said something about the market dropping after you bought stock. Maybe this is a trend. If so, and you don't mind, let me know when you're buying stock again.


Sure....I'm happy to help.


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Diesel 3.71 at flying J, here in Phoenix....


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Our gas price has gone from 3.45 to 3.99 just this week... and this is as oil prices fall to near $100 a barrel.

IKEs!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just today paid $4.19.9 for diesel. That's the lowest I have seen since the free tank I got from the dealer when I bought the truck in April.
Still too high, but I like the way it is trending. Unfortunately, I have a feeling Ike is going to have something to say about that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just today paid $4.19.9 for diesel. That's the lowest I have seen since the free tank I got from the dealer when I bought the truck in April.
> Still too high, but I like the way it is trending. Unfortunately, I have a feeling Ike is going to have something to say about that.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug...bookmark this link. Great way to keep an eye on prices in the area. I have this linked to Tigard and Beaverton, so you'll have to tweak it for your route to/from work.

http://www.portlandgasprices.com/index.asp...ch=0&list=0


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

take a look at this site. You can zoom in to see your area. http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

3.68 for diesel at the Summit exit on I 15 south of Salt Lake..

I got my 130 gallon fill today there... Its slowly getting better.

Carey


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

$3.89 today at Safeway in Bonney Lake, WA. Ended up at $3.86 with the .03 cent discount for the Safeway card. Same price as the premium unleaded. Also, we are using the Costco AmEx to purchase all our fuel, and that will give us 3% back on all fuel purchases. Not huge, but every penny helps!!


----------

